# Red Tegu Hide question



## kingbenny (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I have a question I was hoping someone could help me with. Does the Hide for Tegu need to be in the hottest part of the viv? I was told this was the case but last night the spotlight melted some of the top of the plastic hide. I thought it was far enough away for it not to happen but i guess i was wrong.

If now thinking of building a low, wooden hide in the hot spot. Are there any woods I need to avoid with Tegus?

Cheers guys!!

Mike


----------



## Gx3 (Dec 26, 2008)

My reds hide is the coolest part of the tank. I have a 6' long tank and a ceramic heater on at night and a 160W powersun on during the day, and both are located on the half of the tank away from his hide. I also put a hide on the warmer side and he prefers the cool side at night, plus if you red is young it is really important to give him a spot to cool down so he doesn't overheat or get dehydrated.


----------



## kingbenny (Dec 26, 2008)

> My reds hide is the coolest part of the tank. I have a 6' long tank and a ceramic heater on at night and a 160W powersun on during the day, and both are located on the half of the tank away from his hide. I also put a hide on the warmer side and he prefers the cool side at night, plus if you red is young it is really important to give him a spot to cool down so he doesn't overheat or get dehydrated.



Thanks so much! Your set up sounds almost exactly the same as mine so I won't worry so much now!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 26, 2008)

I have hides on both sides, one serving as a basking platform.


----------



## mr.king (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't use a hide my red just burrows and lays where he wants lol


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 26, 2008)

if you melted your plastic hide box with your basking light it is WAY to close to the enclosure floor,, remember that basking surface temps of 100 to 110 is all you need,, thankfully the hide was not your tegu!! my enclosure is 7' by 3' by 3' and like others have stated i have a hide on the hot side and cool side of my enclosure..


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

mr.king said:


> I don't use a hide my red just burrows and lays where he wants lol


They do when the mulch is fresh, but it settles and compacts and they don't always bother.


----------

